# Farewell, and photos of engines built by the "Metal Butcher"



## Metal Butcher (Apr 3, 2009)

With the arrival of spring, my outside chores and Motorcycle riding will dominate my time. When summer arrives I pack up and spend the better part of summer in Ontario Canada to return in the fall.

It's been a lot of fun building engines and being a part of this forum with all it's wonderful members. I look forward to a full time return to my shop and this forum in the fall. In the mean time I'll look forward to enjoying rainy days that will give me the time for visits! ;D Maybe I can also manage to make a part or two per week! 

Best Regards.

-MB

#1 My modified version of "A twin-Cylinder Engine" plans by J. V. Romig, now in the public domain.







#2 This is a "Modified Oscillating Wedge" From H.S.M. plans.






#3 This is "Boxer" a high speed single acting engine with rotary valve. My own design.






#4 My modified version of horizontal sterling plans by Rudy K. I named it "Blow torch."






#5 My modified "H-Quad", Elmer's # 28.





#6 My modified "Oscillating-Cylinder Engine" Elmer's # 42.






#7 My modified " Vertical Reversing Wobbler" Elmer's # 36.






#8 Two modified "Little Huskies." I modified the valves on both. The plans are in the public domain.






#9 Two Modified double acting vertical slide valve engines. Based on plans drawn by Ed Warren.






#10 A simple single acting beam engine. My own design based on "Brasso" plans I saw in some book.






#11 A mill style engine with a double acting valve. My own design.






#12 A tandem two cylinder with double acting D-valves. My own design.






#13 My sterling powered fan. From "Moriya" Plans by Dr. James R. Senft.






#14 My modified "Open Column with Reverse" Elmer's #3






#15 My standard sized #2 "Twin Vertical Wobbler" next to my 50% larger version, Elmer's plans.






#16 My "Tiny Valve Less" and modified "Radial", Elmer's #11 






#17 My "Single Cylinder Four Stroke" based on plans provided by cfellows 





I hope you enjoyed the photos. 
-MB


----------



## cfellows (Apr 3, 2009)

Enjoy your summer. Try to drop in now and again as time permits.

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Apr 3, 2009)

MB,

Have a great summer and we look forward to your return in autumn.

We go off daylight saving tonight so our autumn is "official"

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rudydubya (Apr 3, 2009)

An awesome collection MB. Truly inspiring to a newbie like me.

Rudy


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 3, 2009)

That's a cool collection. I admire the collection, but I admire even more a man so in control of his life he can change hobbies by season. I'm a total victim of my moods when it comes to my hobbies.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## rake60 (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful collection of works MB!

Have a great summer!

Rick


----------



## RobWilson (Apr 4, 2009)

Great set of engines.
Rob


----------



## David Morrow (Apr 4, 2009)

I riding back for Canada Day in Ottawa towards the end of June. I'm not sure of my route yet; I've ridden there so many times I've been down most of the good roads so I have to find something new.

If you see a silver Yamaha FJR with an auxiliary tank on the bank, be sure to wave.

http://www.ldrider.ca/rides/rides.htm


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 4, 2009)

I Don't take my bike when I go up for the summer...

I take "Honey", our dog, a car full of supplies, and a trailer with my jet-ski. 

The Canadian roads I drive on are some of the best I have seen. Some of the logging roads are better than some of the roads around Cleveland. Oh.(opps, sorry).There are some very steep and long stretches on 62 just north of Bancroft, and some reel long flat ones on 60 east of Barry's Bay heading towards Ottawa. These stretches should be a lot of fun.

Ride safe.

-MB


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Metal Butcher,
A very nice collection indeed. Have a safe trip and say Hi to any of my family if you see them. I have an aunt in Killworthy, north of Barrie
gbritnell


----------



## itowbig (Apr 4, 2009)

some people have all the nice stuff ;D. you have a nice time but hurry back here. :bow:


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't forget us here MB. We are anxiously awaiting your return and photos of another half dozen or so engines.


----------

